# Transmission chevy motor automatic



## sharlani (Jun 20, 2009)

:confused1:I just converted my fuel injection chevy van into a carburator type engine, everything was okay engine didn't idle very well but it moved up until i drove it the second time then the gears didn't want to go into gear. Seemed like the transmission broke but i only move the van and didn't really run it hard. It was having a hard time going into gear but it went eventually then not at all. I was told to check the transmission fluid which i did and in the pan the fluid was smudgy and the filter was filled with smudge. I bought new filter and oil and gasket and will try tommorrow. What do you think? I have spent too much hard times and money on this van please need advice from experts.:surrender:


----------



## Gary_602z (Nov 15, 2008)

What year of van? Is it a 1/2,3/4,or 1 ton? Does it move at all?

Gary


----------



## sharlani (Jun 20, 2009)

*Transmission Problem*

Well its a 1985 chevy 1 ton full size van and it was running up until the transmission didn't want to go into gear. Even when it was running the idle was not smooth and i would have to rev the motor to get it into gear.


----------



## sharlani (Jun 20, 2009)

*Transmission Problem*

i am currently replacing the transmission filter and gasket on the transmission because the fluid in the transmission was smudgy and was caking up for some reason. I hope this could be the problem before i have to spend the big money on a transmission. i also have another question, my nissan hardbody blew the head gasket and i put a sealant into the engine to seal it. it looks as if it sealed it because there are no smoke coming out from the exhaust anymore and it doesn't overheat but i have not really run the truck enought to test the long drive test. because now my truck doesn't have reverse. do you know why?


----------



## mgray87 (Jun 20, 2009)

Both of these appear to be totally coincidental. You didn't do any tinkering around the shift linkage?
I wouldn't test-drive too far from home with the truck. 



sharlani said:


> i am currently replacing the transmission filter and gasket on the transmission because the fluid in the transmission was smudgy and was caking up for some reason. I hope this could be the problem before i have to spend the big money on a transmission. i also have another question, my nissan hardbody blew the head gasket and i put a sealant into the engine to seal it. it looks as if it sealed it because there are no smoke coming out from the exhaust anymore and it doesn't overheat but i have not really run the truck enought to test the long drive test. because now my truck doesn't have reverse. do you know why?


----------



## sharlani (Jun 20, 2009)

*aloha*

hey gary thanks for the input but changing the filter for the trans and putting new fluid into it did it. Thank God it wasn't worst than i thought it could be.

Thanks for the feedback Mahalo and Aloha.
Sharlani


----------



## oregondiy (Oct 24, 2008)

It was probably just low fluid level causing your problem, you just happened to fix it by servicing the transmission and setting the fluid at the proper level.

Just a question, why would you ruin this vehicle by putting a carburetor on it and taking off the fuel injection system.
This fuel injection system is one of the most reliable there ever was.


----------

